
‘Inevitable’ That GE Brings Offshore Wind Manufacturing to the US - howard941
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/ge-eyes-us-for-future-offshore-wind-turbine-factory
======
baybal2
Think again how this will go:

1\. The moment their Chinese contractor get so much free capacity, they will
instantly sell to competitors, often at a better price.

2\. Very likely they will qualify for state loans to expand, and start living
as an independent player

3\. By the time GE will internalise all the know how, finish construction, and
windup the capacity, they will be much outsold

4\. Their former contractor, and its clients will turn to their biggest
competitor who know all about them, and share the same technological platform.
Their parts are compatible, and they can offer service to old plants built by
GE.

5\. By the time they can start deliveries, they will have an open would in
cash flow calendar. There will be no sources of cash for that time period on
the market for them, as all of them went to competitor the moment GE stopped
deliveries few years ago.

Moral of the story, it's near impossible to change from being an OEM client to
being its competitor.

